# Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*


				Die Produzenten von Star Trek: Picard haben sich, nachdem die Bestätigung bereits durchgesickert war, erstmals offiziell zur zweiten Staffel der Amazon-Serie geäußert. Sofern der Klingone Worf dort auftaucht, würde man die umgestalteten Klingonen aus Star Trek: Discovery ignorieren. Dafür gäbe es sogar eine logische Erklärung.


				Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*


----------



## sfc (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Mehr noch als das groteske Aussehen der STD-Klingonen hat mich deren ehrloses Verhalten gestört, die lispelnde Aussprache, dass sie Leichen verehren und in Random-Marvel-Raumschiffen fliegen. Mit Star Trek hat das alles nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## -RedMoon- (13. Januar 2020)

*Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

streicht das unsägliche Star Trek Discovery aus dem Canon dann gibt es keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## redeye5 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



sfc schrieb:


> Mehr noch als das groteske Aussehen der STD-Klingonen hat mich deren ehrloses Verhalten gestört, die lispelnde Aussprache, dass sie Leichen verehren und in Random-Marvel-Raumschiffen fliegen. Mit Star Trek hat das alles nichts mehr zu tun.



Geht mir genauso. Das andere Aussehen in Discovery ist noch das kleinste Problem. Das ganze Verhalten der dortigen Klingonen ist total untypisch geworden. Teilweise waren sie regelrecht ruhig,  zurückhaltend und geheimnisvoll, eher wie Romulaner.


----------



## MADman_One (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

STD...ja, das ist auch für mich eine passende Abkürzung für Star Trek Discovery. Die Serie ist aus meiner sich nämlich genau so lästig, unnötig und ärgerlich wie eine STD


----------



## Banana-GO (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

"Discovery mit Klauenhänden, mehreren Nasenlöchern, eingewachsenen Ohren, riesigen Schädeln und sogar zwei Penissen auf."

Aber sicher doch, PC Games Hardware.
Sagt mal, ist das eine Mitarbeiter(innen)-Phantasie?

So einen altbackenen, lächerlichen Worf Klingonen, finde ich recht albern.

Dann doch lieber Sex mit L'Rell.


----------



## Nuallan (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Ich freu mich schon auf das Staffelfinale wo John de Lancie pünktlich zum Cliffhanger auftauchen wird um sich seinen fetten Check abzuholen. Ich stelle mir grad vor wie oft er nein zu Alex Kurtzman gesagt hat und der immer mehr geboten hat.. köstlich.


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> streicht das unsägliche Star Trek Discovery aus dem Canon dann gibt es keine Probleme mehr.


Welches ST war denn jemals "Canon"? TOS im Vergleich zu TNG gabs auch Unterschiede. Die Rebootfilme von 2009 und später? Diverse Spiele...


Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf das Staffelfinale wo  John de Lancie pünktlich zum Cliffhanger auftauchen wird um sich seinen  fetten Check abzuholen. Ich stelle mir grad vor wie oft er nein zu Alex  Kurtzman gesagt hat und der immer mehr geboten hat.. köstlich.




Ist der bestätigt? Laut IMDB nicht dabei


----------



## Ripcord (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Als Star Trek Fan, vor allem der Filme mit Kirk und Picard bin ich echt froh dieses Discovery komplett ignoriert zu haben. Was ich hier darüber lese ist ja grauenvoll. 

Dafür freut es mich immer mehr positives über Star Trek Picard zu erfahren. Worf ist und bleibt DER Klingone!


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Ist doch egal. Hauptsache Picard wird super.
Schlechter als Discovery geht eh nicht mehr.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf das Staffelfinale wo John de Lancie pünktlich zum Cliffhanger auftauchen wird...



Ja. Q würde ich mir ebenfalls wünschen


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

vlt sehen wir auch wesley crusher wieder


----------



## bulli007 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> vlt sehen wir auch wesley crusher wieder


Nach dem du es ausgesprochen hast wird er wohl erscheinen..........dann zieh dich warm an ich werde dich finden und ich werde dich gefesselt 23 Stunden lang nur Ausschnitte mit Wesley sehen lassen "OHNE PAUSE" und so bald du um gnade flehst wird es sich wieder 23 Stunden lang wiederholen......... immer und immer wieder...... 
......du wirst es bereuen seinen Namen genant zu haben......


----------



## Inras (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Für mich ist tatsächlich das "Klingonendesign" in Star Trek Discovery das größte Problem. Was zum Teufel hat man sich denn dabei gedacht?! Jetzt muss man sich irgendwelche Geschichten ausdenken um das wieder halbwegs hinzubiegen. Wobei ich finde, dass man das nicht mehr hinbiegen kann. Dazu müsste man die Serie neu machen.


----------



## Nuallan (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ist der bestätigt? Laut IMDB nicht dabei



Ne nicht bestätigt, aber wir reden von Alex Kurtzman. Der schmeißt gleich im ersten Staffelfinale alles ins Feuer was er hat, siehe Discovery.


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Star Trek Dis... ease Nee, lasst mal. Aus Frust über diese "Verballhornung" hab ich mir damals gleich ein paar TNG-Folgen reingezogen. Zack, war ich kuriert

Gruß


----------



## Citizenpete (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Bei einem komplett anderen Picard (Serie wie Protagonist), welche laut Aussage und Wunsch des Hauptdarstellers absolut nicht wie TNG werden soll, endlich alle hemmungslos Fluchen können, hätten sie die Klingonen gerne wie in dieser anderen Kurtzman-Serie belassen können.


----------



## RiZaR (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

*Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*


Was heißt hier "falls"? Diese lächerlichen Discovery Viecher, die angeblich zu Star Trek gehören sollen, werden von mir ohnehin bereits ignoriert - so wie die Serie im Ganzen.

Bin sehr gespannt, ob ST:  Picard mal wieder sehenswerte Trek-Kost wird oder nur die nächste Markenmelk-Orgie.


----------



## Bevier (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Als Star Trek Fan, vor allem der Filme mit Kirk und Picard bin ich echt froh dieses Discovery komplett ignoriert zu haben. Was ich hier darüber lese ist ja grauenvoll.
> 
> Dafür freut es mich immer mehr positives über Star Trek Picard zu erfahren. Worf ist und bleibt DER Klingone!



Ich hoffe das auch aber ich bin mir auch sicher, Alex Kurtzman wird sich alle Mühen geben, selbst die treuesten TNG-Fans von der höheren "Qualität" seiner anderen Serie zu überzeugen...
Ich werd sie mir sicher angucken aber ich bin schon auf jede Art von Enttäuschung vorbereitet. Wenn es ein echtes Star Trek wird, super aber das sollte ST: Discovery schließlich auch einmal. -.-


----------



## Zero-11 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Discovery ist besser als die langweilige Orville, nur das 21:9 Format stört.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Stirn-Lappen-Basilisk!


----------



## BojackHorseman (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Discovery Season 1 war einfach grausam schlecht. Das größte Problem außerhalb der gesamten non-Canon-Story war, kein einziger der Charaktere war in irgendeiner Weise sympathisch. Das muss man erst mal schaffen bei einem Cast von sicher 20 Schauspielern. Außerdem das gesamte Neon-Licht und extrem übertriebene CGI. 

Season 2 hat sich zum Glück mehr an das Star Trek-Feeling gehalten, aber am Ende war es für mich fast schockierend zu sehen, dass sie mit der unsympathischen Discovery-Crew weitermachen, anstatt lieber die Geschichte um Captain Pike zu erzählen. Die Verknüpfung und Änderung von Zeitschienen ist in Star Trek nicht fremd, solange am Ende alles Richtung Utopie und nicht Dystopie wandert.

Ich habe keine großen Hoffnungen für Picard. Patrick Stewart ist ein toller Schauspieler, aber er wird 80 Jahre. Selbst die Hälfte des Original-Casts hat die 60 schon hinter sich gelassen. Michael Dorn ist 67!

Was soll das werden Old Man Star Trek? Oder Cocoon (wobei da die Hälfte der Schauspieler nicht 80, sondern um die 50 war!)?

Meine Güte, ich realisiere gerade wie alt ich bin. Die meisten der Darsteller sind älter als meine Eltern. (Disclaimer: Ostkind, da war es normal mit 20 zwei Kinder zu haben.)


----------



## Kaby-Lame (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Stirn-Lappen-Basilisk!



Komm, ich biete dir 500€ wenn du den jetzt nicht nimmst


----------



## Nuallan (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Discovery Season 1 war einfach grausam schlecht. Das größte Problem außerhalb der gesamten non-Canon-Story war, kein einziger der Charaktere war in irgendeiner Weise sympathisch. Das muss man erst mal schaffen bei einem Cast von sicher 20 Schauspielern.



Harry Mudd fand ich sympatisch. Aber das lag wohl daran das er den restlichen Cast immer und immer wieder abgeschlachtet hat. So langsam glaub ich das ich Discovery wirklich abgrundtief hasse. 

Eine Folge war aber nicht schlecht. "New Eden". Das war fast schon richtiges Star Trek, aber auch nur weil Jonathan "Two Takes" Frakes Regie geführt hat. Ich hatte nach der Folge kurz Hoffnung, hat aber nicht lange angehalten.


----------



## Terracresta (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Voyager war die letzte Star Trek Serie, welche ich geschaut hab und fühle nicht, dass ich was verpasst hätte (inkl. der neueren Filme). Wenn ich mir das Bild mit den Klingonen von Discovery anschaue, frage ich mich, wie oft Klingonen noch im Design geändert werden müssen. Und wenn ich mir dann auch den Fall mit dem ägyptischen Indie-Entwickler anschaue, und wie die Klage vom Ami-Gericht abgeschmettert wurde (wer hätte was anderes erwartet?), obwohl der Sender auch schon einige kontroverse Aktionen mit geschwungener Copyright-Keule gegen andere hinter sich hat, werde ich dessen Zeug nicht schauen. Zumindest nicht in einer Form, in welcher diese davon profitieren können (Star Trek Picard ist ja auch von dem Sender).


----------



## Holindarn (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

ich sag da nur "Gestern, heute, morgen" so ähnlich stelle ich mir den gealterten Cast vor, wär genial, wird aber nicht passieren


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Ich kann die Discovery Klingonen nicht beurteilen, weil ich die Serie nicht gesehen habe, aber über eine Rückkehr von Worf würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Harry Mudd fand ich sympatisch. Aber das lag wohl daran das er den restlichen Cast immer und immer wieder abgeschlachtet hat. So langsam glaub ich das ich Discovery wirklich abgrundtief hasse.
> 
> Eine Folge war aber nicht schlecht. "New Eden". Das war fast schon richtiges Star Trek, aber auch nur weil Jonathan "Two Takes" Frakes Regie geführt hat. Ich hatte nach der Folge kurz Hoffnung, hat aber nicht lange angehalten.



Harry Mudd war tatsächlich eine der besten Figuren der Serie. 

Das war die einzig „echte“ Star Trek-Folge, vielleicht sogar etwas zu hart, da selbst das Sterben in Star Trek in der Regel wenig schmerzhaft ist. Siehe die Crushers und Picard, selbst in DS9 ist das mehr eine Nebensache.

@RyzA, man könnte auch Kanzler Martok in die Serie holen. Der ist noch frische 70, fällt aber als vokaler Anti-Trumper vermutlich aus.


----------



## Zsinj (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Gut das die Discovery Witzfiguren nicht dabei sind


----------



## Downsampler (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Woher willst du das wissen? Die sind sich anscheinend für nix zu schade....


----------



## Bluebird (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Discovery ist besser als die langweilige Orville, nur das 21:9 Format stört.


Was immer du auch geraucht hast, du solltest es absetzen ...


----------



## Luebke82 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Alles, nur nicht wieder diese dämlichen Gummiklingonen. Warum die auch so sprechen müssen als hätten sie ne Gummimaske auf, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Bluebird (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Lustig , wie man sich über das alter von Schauspielern Gedanken zu machen die man unter ihrer Maske eh nicht oder fast nicht sehen kann ...
WO kommt dieser scheiss Jugendwahn auf einmal her ? alle fühlen sich diskriminiert wegen jedem Poppel aber alte weiße Männer ...ahhso die darf man ja  
vielleicht ist in fast 400 Jahren 80 das heutige 50 ?! es ist SciFi was wollt ihr denn ?!


----------



## derneuemann (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Bluebird schrieb:


> Was immer du auch geraucht hast, du solltest es absetzen ...



Jedem das seine, für seinen eigenen Geschmack
Ich fand Discovery auch sehr gut.
Aber auch alle Filme und Serien. Gut es gab eine Schwäche zu Picard Zeiten, aber ansonsten alles bestens.


----------



## xDave78 (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Immer wieder belustigend zu sehen, wie unflexibel und engstirnig Sci-Fi und Fantasy Fans doch sein können....

Faszinierend!


----------



## Ripcord (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Ist denn heute schon wieder Fridays for Future?


----------



## Nuallan (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Immer wieder belustigend zu sehen, wie unflexibel und engstirnig Sci-Fi und Fantasy Fans doch sein können....
> 
> Faszinierend!



So ein Einzeiler ist doch unter deiner Würde. Kannst du ruhig weiter ausführen. Du hast nämlich gar nicht mal so unrecht, aber andererseits liegst du auch total falsch. Daraus könnte ne fruchtbare Diskussion im Geiste von Star Trek entstehen. Wir könnten auch ein paar Explosionen und Plot holes einbauen wenn du willst..


----------



## Bluebird (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Immer wieder belustigend zu sehen, wie unflexibel und engstirnig Sci-Fi und Fantasy Fans doch sein können....
> 
> Faszinierend!



Faszinierend ist bestenfalls wie man Sci-Fi und Fantasy in einen Topf werfen kann ! 
Aber mal im ernst abgesehen von ein paar kleinen Künstlerischen Freiheiten hatte das Trek Universum immer einige konstanten und die wurden nun mal mit JJ Trek und Disco total gegen die Wand gefahren. Also mir kann keiner sagen das JJ TREK nur erfolg hatte weil sie alles an Design und Story oder was bisher erfolg hatte über Board geworfen haben, wenn man eine gute Geschichte zu erzählen hat geht das in jedem Universum sogar in einem das man heute noch selbst erfunden hat, siehe Orville.
Wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist sind alle JJ Trek Filme nur umgeschriebene Klassiker, in einem Universum das man nicht mal selbst erfunden hat, das ist wirklich keine Leistung auf die man stolz sein kann und da braucht mans ich auch nicht wundern wenn viele es einfach gesagt ******** finden PUNKT

PS: Das Erscheinungsbild der Klingonen zwischen TOS und TNG war das einzige was lange ungekalert gewesen ist und dann kommt in ENT so eine meiner Meinung nach Geniale"n erklaerung und schließt die luecke nur das Discovery wieder daherkommen kann und so eine scheiss Loch rein reisst , wie Geil !
davon aber ab waren die Klingonen wie man sie seit TNG kennt schon Geil gemacht , so eine Mischung als Germanischem Barbaren der in einem Roemischen Schienenpanzer steckt , aus meinen bekannten Kreis weiss ich auch das nicht Trek Fans die Klingonen Cool fanden


----------



## Sonmace (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

STD hat mich unterhalten auch wenn es nicht viel mit den original Serien zu tuen hatte.

Wiele Leute haben die orgianl Serien gehasst können sich aber mit STD anfreunden und ich denke das es auch relativ erfolgreich war.

Wenn jetzt das Neue Star Trek beide lager auffängt wird es sicher ein großer erfolg.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf das Staffelfinale wo John de Lancie pünktlich zum Cliffhanger auftauchen wird um sich seinen fetten Check abzuholen. Ich stelle mir grad vor wie oft er nein zu Alex Kurtzman gesagt hat und der immer mehr geboten hat.. köstlich.



Das Ende von Discovery: 
Q lächelt in die Kamera und schnippst. Discovery war nur eine seiner Spielereien die in Picards Kopf als Traum stattgefunden hat. Picard wacht auf, und die Handlung von Star Trek: Picard beginnt.


----------



## Bluebird (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das Ende von Discovery:
> Q lächelt in die Kamera und schnippst. Discovery war nur eine seiner Spielereien die in Picards Kopf als Traum stattgefunden hat. Picard wacht auf, und die Handlung von Star Trek: Picard beginnt.


ach wens doch so waer und JJ Trek gleich mit ... 



Sonmace schrieb:


> STD hat mich unterhalten auch wenn es nicht viel mit den original Serien zu tuen hatte.
> 
> Wiele Leute haben die orgianl Serien gehasst können sich aber mit STD anfreunden und ich denke das es auch relativ erfolgreich war.
> 
> Wenn jetzt das Neue Star Trek beide lager auffängt wird es sicher ein großer erfolg.


Das traurige ist doch das diese Serie und Kinofilme auch ohne denn Namen Star Trek funktioniert hätten eben mit genau denn Zuschauern die das Klassische Trek nicht mit der Beißzange angefasst hätten , wieso musste man also den Star Trek Label drauf klatschen ?!
Star Trek ist nun mal Geschichten die nicht oder nur sehr selten auf Aktion aufbauen und eine Positive Zukunft Thematisieren und eben nicht das Aktion Bum Bum Hau drauf Kino , muss man nicht moegen aber das jeder meint Star Trek muss ein Dystrophische Zukunft aufzeigen um erfolgreich zu sein ist schon traurig , denn so hat das Gene Roddenberry sicher nicht geplant aber das sind wohl die Zeiten aktuell ...

PS: was aber nebenbei ziemlich Krank ist das bei ENT Staffel 3 Stichwort "Airlock Archer" alle angeblichen Fans fast durchgedreht sind weil es in einer Trek serie mal Ruppiger zu gegangen ist , dabei war das noch weit vor einer Föderation, jetzt kann es in Star Trek serien auf einmal nicht Schlimm genug her gehen , verueckte kranke dumme Welt !


----------



## Nuallan (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das Ende von Discovery: Q lächelt in die Kamera und schnippst. Discovery war nur eine seiner Spielereien die in Picards Kopf als Traum stattgefunden hat. Picard wacht auf, und die Handlung von Star Trek: Picard beginnt.



Wenn Q sowas abzieht dann aber meist weil irgendwer daraus irgendwas lernen soll. Aber was soll man von Discovery lernen außer unendliche Geduld? 



Bluebird schrieb:


> PS: was aber nebenbei ziemlich Krank ist das bei ENT Staffel 3 Stichwort "Airlock Archer" alle angeblichen Fans fast durchgedreht sind weil es in einer Trek serie mal Ruppiger zu gegangen ist , dabei war das noch weit vor einer Föderation, jetzt kann es in Star Trek serien auf einmal nicht Schlimm genug her gehen , verueckte kranke dumme Welt !



Janeway hat sowas ständig gemacht. Die ermordet in Tuvix persönlich einen ihrer Crewmember der rein gar nichts getan hat und um Gnade winselt. Schade das die Folge niemals jemand zu Ende gesehen hat weil die Story sich so schwachsinnig anhört.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das Ende von Discovery:
> Q lächelt in die Kamera und schnippst. Discovery war nur eine seiner Spielereien die in Picards Kopf als Traum stattgefunden hat. Picard wacht auf, und die Handlung von Star Trek: Picard beginnt.



So etwas ähnliches (Traum von Luke Skywalker), habe ich schon nach dem ersten der neuen Star Wars Filme gepostet. 
"...Luke wachte auf, wusch sich das Gesicht und wandte sich dem neuen, alten Problem (Thrawn) zu...)"

Leider Nein


----------



## DarkWing13 (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Stand das überhaupt jemals zur Debatte?
Die ganze Serie (Discovery) hat sich praktisch selbst aus der "Geschichtsschreibung" mit dem letzten Teil der 2. Staffel gelöscht.
Warum sollte man also auch nur irgendetwas daraus weiter verfolgen?
Außerdem wurde bereits in TNG geklärt, warum die Klingonen heute (24. Jhr) anders aussehen als im 23....der wirkliche Grund war zwar eigentlich mehr das schmale Budget von TOS, und die sahen da eher mehr aus wie eine Kreuzung von Dschingis Khan und einem Romulaner aus, aber was einmal geht... 

mfg


----------



## Ripcord (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn Q sowas abzieht dann aber meist weil irgendwer daraus irgendwas lernen soll. Aber was soll man von Discovery lernen außer unendliche Geduld?
> 
> 
> 
> Janeway hat sowas ständig gemacht. Die ermordet in Tuvix persönlich einen ihrer Crewmember der rein gar nichts getan hat und um Gnade winselt. Schade das die Folge niemals jemand zu Ende gesehen hat weil die Story sich so schwachsinnig anhört.



Die Folge war grandios. Das Ende war von Anfang an klar, nur drehte sich die Folge hauptsächlich darum, warum das Ende so ist wie es ist


----------



## Mahoy (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Außerdem wurde bereits in TNG geklärt, warum die Klingonen heute (24. Jhr) anders aussehen als im 23....der wirkliche Grund war zwar eigentlich mehr das schmale Budget von TOS, und die sahen da eher mehr aus wie eine Kreuzung von Dschingis Khan und einem Romulaner aus, aber was einmal geht...



Und spätestens in DS9 wurde der Fall endgültig ad acta gelegt. Worf: "We don't discuss it with outsiders!"


----------



## derneuemann (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Bluebird schrieb:


> ach wens doch so waer und JJ Trek gleich mit ...
> 
> 
> Das traurige ist doch das diese Serie und Kinofilme auch ohne denn Namen Star Trek funktioniert hätten eben mit genau denn Zuschauern die das Klassische Trek nicht mit der Beißzange angefasst hätten , wieso musste man also den Star Trek Label drauf klatschen ?!
> ...



Ich hätte mich auch über neue, frische Handlungen gefreut. Aber das die neuen Filme schlecht waren, sehe ich nicht so. Man hat damit für mich Star Trek erfolgreich ins heute transportiert und würde mich über weitere Filme, mit den gleichen beteiligten Personen freuen.

Ich finde die Charakter wurden toll gecastet. Das obwohl ich alle alten Serien und Filme von Star Trek liebe!


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Bluebird schrieb:


> PS: was aber nebenbei ziemlich Krank ist das bei ENT Staffel 3 Stichwort "Airlock Archer" alle angeblichen Fans fast durchgedreht sind weil es in einer Trek serie mal Ruppiger zu gegangen ist , dabei war das noch weit vor einer Föderation



Übrigens ein Punkt, der damals auch von Fans leider übersehen wurde: ENT sollte eben eine Menschheit zeigen, die zwar schon erste Schritte im Universum macht, aber eben doch noch nicht so reif ist wie in TNG oder auch nur TOS. Und selbst für Archer war das klar als Ausnahme-Situation dargestellt.
Mit diesem genussvollen Ausbreiten von sadistischen Details wie in Discovery ist das nicht vergleichbar.

Ich lehne diese Art von Dramaturgie nicht grundsätzlich ab; denn sie passt für GoT etc., also für atavistische Settings. Bei Star Trek ging es aber grundsätzlich darum, einen recht hohen ethischen Mindeststandard einzuhalten - auch (oder gerade) dann, wenn es mal ruppiger wurde. Und wenn ein Charakter davon abwich, wurde das explizit thematisiert und hinterfragt. Eine Utopie möchte zeigen, wie es sein könnte, nicht aber, wie es heute ist.

An action-orientierter SF herrscht kein Mangel. Genau genommen herrschte daran zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein Mangel. Star Trek hat gezeigt, wie man trotz ruhigerer Erzählweise Millionen begeistern kann. Wenn das heute nicht mehr (wirtschaftlich) geht, weil das große Publikum eine zu geringe Aufmerksamkeitsspanne hat; zu skeptisch oder schlichtweg zu dämlich ist, dann sollte man nicht Star Trek ändern, sondern entweder versuchen, die Nische wieder zu beleben - oder es ganz bleiben lassen.


----------



## Bluebird (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

und genau darum sage ich ja immer wieder das die JJ Trek Filme auch ohne denn Label Star Trek funktioniert hätten und bei Discovery gilt das gleiche ...
das Aktion Trallala immer funktioniert hat man doch schon an denn TNG Kino filmen gesehen , wieso ist da wohl gerade der 8te Teil der wo am besten ankam und 7 und 9 waren eher meh ? 
Teil 10 war dann ja wie wir alle Wissen schon wieder Bullshit Bingo , der wo die Story fabriziert hat auch den ganzen schmarren  mit denn Remanern der gehört direkt weggesperrt .
Gerade wenn man sich die Buch Form im Trek Universum anguckt fragt man sich dann doch wieso oft nur die Grütze verfilmt wird 

PS: das einzig gute selbst die besten Netflix Serien überleben selten Staffel 3 geschweige denn 4 , also hat der Spuk so oder so bald ein ende


----------



## derneuemann (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Bluebird schrieb:


> und genau darum sage ich ja immer wieder das die JJ Trek Filme auch ohne denn Label Star Trek funktioniert hätten und bei Discovery gilt das gleiche ...
> das Aktion Trallala immer funktioniert hat man doch schon an denn TNG Kino filmen gesehen , wieso ist da wohl gerade der 8te Teil der wo am besten ankam und 7 und 9 waren eher meh ?
> Teil 10 war dann ja wie wir alle Wissen schon wieder Bullshit Bingo , der wo die Story fabriziert hat auch den ganzen schmarren  mit denn Remanern der gehört direkt weggesperrt .
> Gerade wenn man sich die Buch Form im Trek Universum anguckt fragt man sich dann doch wieso oft nur die Grütze verfilmt wird
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das Star Trek untergehen wird, nur weil manchen zu viel Popcorn Kino mit rein kommt.
Bei den TNG Filmen war  Treffen der Generationen doch der erfolgreichste, oder?

Gerade der Charm der alten Charaktere machte Star Trek berühmt. Die in den neuen Filmen großartig neu gecastet wurden.
Ich denke das ganze Geheule ist eher ein Ergebnis der Neuzeit.

Kommerziell sind die neuen Filme ein Erfolg und das wird uns zum Glück einerseits weitere Filme im Star Trek Universum bescheren und auf der anderen Seite werden es wohl möglich weitere Filme die die Moderne mit der Vergangenheit verknüpfen, wie die Letzten. Ich hoffe einfach nur auf frische unverbrauchte Geschichten.


----------



## Bluebird (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Star Trek untergehen wird, nur weil manchen zu viel Popcorn Kino mit rein kommt.
> Bei den TNG Filmen war  Treffen der Generationen doch der erfolgreichste, oder?
> 
> Gerade der Charm der alten Charaktere machte Star Trek berühmt. Die in den neuen Filmen großartig neu gecastet wurden.
> ...


Kommerziell war der letzte JJ Trek gemessen an denn Erwartungen eine Katastrophe, jeder JJ Trek nach dem ersten hat weniger eingespielt als der Film davor... ! 
Was denn Cast angeht hmm naja Gut, aber das Enterprise Design war gruselig, das kann man sich nicht mal mehr schoen saufen ... und die Geschichten waren 0815 die in jedes Universum gepasst hätten aber nicht wirklich in Star Trek ...
was Star Trek 8 angeht , es war zumindest der mit dem besten Rating in der IMBD der TNG Filme und selbst da kommt nur noch Zorn des Kahn und der erste JJ Trek drüber 
Es war ja vor Voyager eine Serie über Captain Sulu auf der Excelsior geplant , das hätte ich gern gesehen, aber leider leider kann man nur ein bisschen sehen was wäre wenn in der einen Voyager Episode 3X02 Flashback


----------



## Mahoy (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Bluebird schrieb:


> Kommerziell war der letzte JJ Trek gemessen an denn Erwartungen eine Katastrophe, jeder JJ Trek nach dem ersten hat weniger eingespielt als der Film davor... !



Jepp, Lensflare-Trek war insgesamt dermaßen erfolgreich, dass die Produktionsfirma die Darsteller fragen musste, ob sie in weiteren Filmen nicht auch für eine geringere Gage als vereinbart mitspielen würden - ganz klar ein Zeichen für wirtschaftlichen Erfolg. Und als die Darsteller das überwiegend verneinten, war Ende im Gelände.

Und das ist auch gut so, denn was da in der Summe an geistigem Dünnpfiff fabriziert wurde, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Bei "Into Darkness" hatte ich persönlich noch gehofft, dass der Relaunch vielleicht doch noch die Kurve nimmt, aber auch da ging's nach der ersten 30 bis 45 Minuten steil bergab.

Was bestehende Franchises angeht, ist Abrams ganz klar der Anti-Midas: Alles, was er anfasst, wird zu Sch..., ähem, einem Verdauungsendprodukt.
Der Mann soll gefälligst weiter Mystery-Agenten-Stories schreiben und produzieren; die werden im Regelfall richtig gut bis mindestens unterhaltsam.


----------



## Splatterpope (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*

Abrams übernimmt demnächst für Warner Brothers die DC-Filme...


----------



## Bluebird (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Falls Worf zurückkehrt, werden Discovery-Klingonen ignoriert*



Splatterpope schrieb:


> Abrams übernimmt demnächst für Warner Brothers die DC-Filme...


kann er nicht Marvel auch gleich machen , dann sind wir vielleicht die ganzen Super Helden Filme wieder für 10-15 Jahre los ....


----------



## Moonzone (22. Mai 2020)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Kommerziell war der letzte JJ Trek gemessen an denn Erwartungen eine Katastrophe, jeder JJ Trek nach dem ersten hat weniger eingespielt als der Film davor... !
> Was denn Cast angeht hmm naja Gut, aber das Enterprise Design war gruselig, das kann man sich nicht mal mehr schoen saufen ... und die Geschichten waren 0815 die in jedes Universum gepasst hätten aber nicht wirklich in Star Trek ...
> was Star Trek 8 angeht , es war zumindest der mit dem besten Rating in der IMBD der TNG Filme und selbst da kommt nur noch Zorn des Kahn und der erste JJ Trek drüber
> Es war ja vor Voyager eine Serie über Captain Sulu auf der Excelsior geplant , das hätte ich gern gesehen, aber leider leider kann man nur ein bisschen sehen was wäre wenn in der einen Voyager Episode 3X02 Flashback



Hört sich ein wenig an, als würdest du hier einen auf mof machen und wenig freude am leben besitzen.


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Juni 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> Welches ST war denn jemals "Canon"? TOS im Vergleich zu TNG gabs auch Unterschiede. Die Rebootfilme von 2009 und später? Diverse Spiele...


Zu TNG- bis ENT-Zeiten hat man sich wenigstens noch die Arbeit gemacht, Unterschiede zu erklären. Außerdem lagen die Epochen der Shows jeweils 100 Jahre auseinander, und neue Shows spielten nicht 10 Jahre vor alten Shows, nur um dann auf die alten Shows zu scheißen.

Die Rebootfilme finden hochoffiziell in einer separaten Zeitlinie statt, die mit dem Rest Star Treks nichts zu tun hat. Vielleicht hat man sich damals erhofft, dass sie erfolgreich genug wären, um Fernsehserien nach sich zu ziehen, aber in jedem Fall stehen sie jetzt für sich allein.

Spiele galten noch nie als Kanon, so auch keine Bücher oder Comics.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Juni 2020)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Bei den TNG Filmen war  Treffen der Generationen doch der erfolgreichste, oder?



Der zweit erfolgreichste, nach First Contact. Und was Kirk in Generations angeht, sind Fans bis heute sauer darüber, wie billig sein Leben verbraten wurde, in einem Streifen voller Plotlöcher, in dem er eigentlich gar nicht hätte auftauchen brauchen.


----------

